# My new website



## alexispauwels (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi ,

I'm a wedding photographer based in Belgium and I would like to share with you my new website because I really need a n external opinion.
To have an idea what I do I invite you to have a look to my website and tell me on the forum or on my blog what your impressions are...
I really hope on your frankness...
My blog is just online so the content is just the beginning but with your help I hope share with you what I dream at night and I'm working as soon I wake up: photography.
Thank's a lot for your comments...

See you on the posts,

Alexis

www.alexispauwels.be


----------



## vimwiz (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice. Fast, no annoying gimmicks. 

It would be nice if it selected language based on browser automatically.


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Alexis, and welcome to TPF!      I've moved your thread over to the appropriate forum for sharing personal websites.   

I hope to see you posting here frequently and sharing your work with us in our Gallery section!    Enjoy the forum.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice clean professional look
Pictures I could see were great.
Matrix for portfolio is a bit frantic, would rather open into galleries.


----------



## alexispauwels (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback...but what do you mean with matrix is a bit frantic?


----------



## alexispauwels (Dec 19, 2013)

THank you...for the browser...I'll talk abour it to my webmaster...it's a wonderfull idea...


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 19, 2013)

alexispauwels said:


> Thank you for the feedback...but what do you mean with matrix is a bit frantic?



These are too small to really see, arbitrarily cropping them square totally ruins the photo and no one really knows which one to pick.
The pictures themselves are wonderful but this page is disconcerting.

(besides the optical illusion of seeing a dark dot at the intersections - Hermann Grid Illusion - Grid illusion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone who hasn't taken the time should really look at his photos, especially the B&Ws; they are as good as I've ever seen.


----------

